# Kinky Friedman The Willie Cigar Review - Willie's Different



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Not so sure about the name "The Willie" not something I wanted to put in my mouth without getting a look at it first. This is one of those cigars m...

Read the full review here: Kinky Friedman The Willie Cigar Review - Willie's Different


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll bet I've read a dozen reviews on Kinkys Cigars and what I'm getting is a theme of that he wants to be taken serious but the taste of the cigar is not a premium by a long shot...name recognition is more important than the tobacco.


----------

